# Just moved..Depressed Poodle.



## Chefrick (Jun 2, 2012)

Our Mini poodle, Piper, was always a vibrant and happy dog BUT ever since we moved (about 6 weeks ago) she just hasn't been the same. She's become a bit aloof and doesn't want to eat as much. The only time she seems to come alive is when we take her for a walk. I assume she needs to get used to her new surroundings. Does anyone have any thoughts on how long before she will adapt and get back to her old self? We miss that happy puppy!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor love! I would work hard to establish a routine, so things are as easy for her as possible - and perhaps a few extra indulgences on the food and play front. If it continues, it might be worth a vet check too, just to make sure there isn't something else underlying her changed behaviour, whether through stress or coincidence.


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

fjm said:


> If it continues, it might be worth a vet check too, just to make sure there isn't something else underlying her changed behaviour, whether through stress or coincidence.


I agree. It is stressful to relocate to unfamiliar surroundings. A new, well established routine should help. It can take 4-6 weeks for dogs in general to completely internalize new behaviors, so you're right on the cusp of that now.

Based upon your experience with the stress of this adjustment, once Piper regains some normalcy, it might be worth doing more environmental socialization. Meaning, take her to completely different and unusual areas. This can go a long way to helping her adjust to things that are unfamiliar.

Just today, a friend and I took our SAR dogs into the city and worked on obedience with the commuter trains running past us with lots of people on the platform scurrying about. We walked around in a parking garage which shakes a little bit when cars drive through. We also rode the elevators which have windows exposed to the outside so you can see the ground rush away. My spoo Saydee did great, and it's that sort of thing that will help her adjust better to crazy things that might come up in her career as a working K9.

I hope Piper gets back in the groove here real soon. I know how that can be stressful for both of you.

Greg


----------

